# Need Recipe for Stew!



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I want to supplement fresh food on top of the kibble. Any good recipes we have hidden away? 

Must be well balanced with meats/vegetables/starches/calcium....post the recipes. Dexter is waiting....

I am hating the smell of wet dog food!


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Just my opinion, but here goes: I don't think you need to supplement with calcium if you are using a balanced kibble and you are only 'topping it' (less than, say 40%). I've read that most kibble companies put alot of calcium in there b/c of the phlates in the carbs and that topping with meat won't offset the balance. Of course, you could always ask the company. This could be mis-information on the web.

Continuing on with my opinion: If you are using a kibble with grains, then I don't think you need to add any more in. If I were feeding a normal kibble (not one of the low carb, high protein ones), then I think I would just top with plain meat. I could do this to an extent with my guys, but if I were to add too, too much meat, then I suspect I would need to add in veggies simply b/c my two only have firm poops within a certain range of meat: veggie/carb ratio. But generally speaking, with a normal kibble, I think you will see the best results with just adding real meat. You could top with cooked or raw meat - just don't add bones -- just plain meat. This could include eggs and cottage cheese - just make sure and get low sodium. I liked using ricotta cheese, but it is more expensive, but it is also better balanced. You could also top with plain yogurt.

Having said all that, if you really feel that you want a receipe, I can tell you the basics of what I do. But, I would find out about the calcium in the kibble, simply b/c I think dogs may be like people, in that they can only absorb so much calcium per meal - and the excess ends up somewhere that you might not want it to be.

When I homecook, I do this: (I have big dogs, so takes lots of food).
10 lbs ground meat, 5 lbs veggies/carbs. The veggies and carbs must be cooked very well b/c the dogs can't break them down very well. Fresh veggies take longer to cook than frozen ones. I also make sure the veggies are not in big chunks. I use only a limited amount of the crucifer veggies b/c of some reason I can't recall at the moment - stayiing less than 10%. I do not use grains, as my guys have grain allergies. Grains are high in phylates that block the calcium uptake, so since I am not using grains, I then don't have to go overboard on the calcium. I will use veggies, potatoes, etc.

I add in 3% of beef liver or 4% of chicken liver - I limit it b/c of the high amount of Vit A.

Since I don't feed kibble, I do add in calcium carbonate. I buy the NOW brand from iherb as it's cheap and the carbonate form does not bother my girls very sensitive stomach (the citrate does). To get the amount, I plug in the figures at nutritiondata - dot- com. If I am in a hurry, I just plug in the meat amount, adjust to one ounce. I will multiply the amount needed by the amount of meat. 16 ounces in a lb x 10 lbs of meat = 160. So, whatever figure I get, I multiply by 160. I go by the RAW figures as it is the RAW amount I start with and the final cooked amount will vary. I scroll down and there is the phosphorus and calcium. You are adding calcium to offset the amount of phosphours. I subtract the calcium from the phosphorus and then use that figure to multiply by 160 -- if using my amounts listed above (or whatever is needed for the amount of meat). I then multiply this by 1.15 and then that figure is the amount of calcium I need to add. Then I figure out how many teaspoons I might need for the whole batch. (teaspoons - not tablespoons). You could also just go by the phospourus amount and just match it and not multiply by 1.15 and you would be close. The 1.15 is what I personally worked out for my guys based on their needs. You could use anwhere from 1:1 calcium : phosphorus ratio to a 1.2:1 ratio *(this is not 12 to one, but 1.2 to one ) * to stay in a generally safe range. The amount of calcium needed to offset the liver is also calculated, but it generally means I just add in a pinch more.

Was that confusing or what? And it wasn't a 'receipe' like you asked, so I'll be reading what others have to post for actual 'receipes" where it's all figured out. 

If I were just topping the balanced kibble, then I would make it easy on myself and just add cooked ground meat that I have pureed in a blender and frozen in small batches. That's easy and tasty for the dogs. Or top with yougurt, eggs, cheese, canned jack mackeral or salmon, etc. Super easy this way.

But, again, I am sure others will come along with easy receipes, and I know I didn't really answer your question. Once again, I was in a talkative mood -- hope you didn't mind too much. :blabla:

Now, off to feed my guys................


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I make my own canned topping but i dont put that much into it as I feed a kibble that I think is good and probably should be eaten on it's own. It is more just getting my dog (one in particular-Dash) to love food and gobble what I put down when I put down and he does like we starve him. I bought a mini crockpot for the dogs and each week, I make something for them. I split it in two or three and freeze the rest for another time- Belle is on raw so it is just for Dora and mainly Dash. So like this week is chicken breast, green beans and a little whole wheat cous cous. I switch meat, veggies around and sometimes have carbs and sometimes not. Just really whatever I have at the house. Then I take it out of the fridge do a tablespoon or two with some warm water on the kibble and mix it up. I have in the freezer beef with peas and carrots, etc. I really want to start doing some fish once in awhile too as Dash loves when I give him a piece of my fish.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Linda, if you take a look at the threads in this part of the forum, you'll find a few on recipes.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I feed kibble and add some cooked meat and cooked/pureed veggies, and a dash of salmon oil. Sometimes a dollop of plain yogurt too. 

I homecooked for awhile, based on the recipes in Dr. Pitcairn's book. If you are interested in a variety of recipes, I'd recommend getting his book "Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs & Cats".


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I guess I am really over thinking the supplement. Dexter is getting fussy about eating his dry kibble and I just want to add a little flavor, so he eats his food. 

I know.....if he is hungry ....he will eat. 

I have been surfing the net for recipes that I could make and freeze and then thaw out when needed to add to the dry kibble. I guess ...I just want Dexter to enjoy his food. His weight is the same, which I monitor, so he is not gaining lots of weight. 

Thanks for all the suggestions....Keep them coming!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I make my own canned topping but i dont put that much into it as I feed a kibble that I think is good and probably should be eaten on it's own. It is more just getting my dog (one in particular-Dash) to love food and gobble what I put down when I put down and he does like we starve him. I bought a mini crockpot for the dogs and each week, I make something for them. I split it in two or three and freeze the rest for another time- Belle is on raw so it is just for Dora and mainly Dash. So like this week is chicken breast, green beans and a little whole wheat cous cous. I switch meat, veggies around and sometimes have carbs and sometimes not. Just really whatever I have at the house. Then I take it out of the fridge do a tablespoon or two with some warm water on the kibble and mix it up. I have in the freezer beef with peas and carrots, etc. I really want to start doing some fish once in awhile too as Dash loves when I give him a piece of my fish.


Amanda's crockpot meal have made a huge differance with my picky eater (Monte) Chicken & carrots are his favorite, he has even finished his meal a couple times before my pig Ry since I started doing this.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am going to get a Crockpot going with some food (I will try Chicken/Vegetables/Starch) and come up with some kind of recipe. I did like the idea of the meatballs that was posted a while back. I hope my dh not think this meal is for him!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I am going to get a Crockpot going with some food (I will try Chicken/Vegetables/Starch) and come up with some kind of recipe. I did like the idea of the meatballs that was posted a while back. I hope my dh not think this meal is for him!


LOL, Linda. I remember when I left a doggie meatloaf cooling on the stove. My son came up and wondered if it was for dinner!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I had a list of ingredients for dh to buy and one of them was a whole chicken. I found the chicken in the refrigerator when I woke up and started simmering. 

My dh says...................."I guess we are not having the chicken tonight." Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......Guess not. Dh replies, "I guess I need to buy another."


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am cooking and Dexter is getting excited.....especially when I "accidentally" drop some chopped chicken!

I just want to top his kibble for lots of flavor. Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....he is spoiled!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Chicken & Rice*

Chicken, Brown Rice & Vegetables

1 Whole Chicken
1 zucchini
2 carrots
2 celery stalks
2 cups brown rice

Use large pot (Dutch Oven).

Remove bag of giblet/liver bag from chicken. Place whole chicken in pot and cover with water and bring to boil and slow simmer with a soft boil. Keep pot covered. Simmer for at least 3 hours until the meat is falling off the bone. Make sure you add more water if needed to keep chicken covered while cooking.

Remove chicken from broth and cool chicken. Pick off meat from chicken. Discard chicken skin. Chop up chicken and set aside.

Chopped up zucchini, carrots, and celery into tiny pieces and boil in broth for about 15 minutes or until vegetables are very tender.

Add rice to broth and cook covered on low for about 50 minutes, test rice to make sure rice is very tender. Do not peek while rice is cooking.

Add chopped chicken to pot when rice is completed and stir. Mixture should be thick with a very little juice.

Cool off a 1/4 cup serving and serve over dry kibble (1/3 cup). After all, you have been driving your pup crazy with the smell of chicken all day.

Cool off mixture in refrigerator. Place wax paper or foil lightly oil spray on cookie pan and measure mixture in 1/4 cup measure and make mounds or patties and freeze. When mixture is hard, place in sealed zip lock and freeze.

To serve: Thaw frozen meal portion in refrigerator overnight and slightly warm for about (10 seconds) in microwave. Mix chicken mixture into kibble very well.

Tastes like Chicken & Rice!

Suggestions and changes appreciated.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter loves the stew! Plates are licked clean! He had some for breakfast also and loved it! On the original recipe directions I had said to put the stew into muffin pans until solid...well, I did and they were very difficult to get out!

I want to make the Sirloin Meatballs next! So, Dexter can have a change once in awhile.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good  From my experience it is best to defrost 2-3 days worth at a time as I haven't found a good way for single servings. And I will be honest there have been a couple of times I ate the dog food  I am a big cous cous fan and my husband doesnt like it so there have been a couple of times the dogs shared with me!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I've been making our own food with Sojos. It is a dehydrated mix you add to the meat of your choice, raw or cooked. The grain free variety contains: sweet potatoes, carrots, broccoli, celery, apples, whole egg, flax meal, parsley leaf, calium carbonate, carob powder, dried kelp, dried alfalfa, ginger root & garlic. You rehydrate the mix and add meat.

I add it to 4% lean ground beef or bison, or I cook up a crock pot full of chicken thighs & leg quarters, or a add it to ground turkey or ground chicken. (Whatever's on sale...) You can use raw meat, but I COOK the meat and sometimes add some veggies or brown rice depending on which of the Sojos mixes I have. I use LESS Sojos than the mix recommends: that's why I add other veggies. I use less Sojos because they suggest you start with a smaller amount of Sojos as you introduce it....and I like adding some fresh veggies for variety. I cook the meat because the boarding facility/doggie day care we take Daisy to can't feed raw....

I cook the meat and rehydrate the Sojos in the broth from the crock pot after I cook the chicken - or in the pan I cooked the ground meat in with added water. After mixing it together, I cool it completely and measure out servings into "snack-size" sandwich bags and FREEZE them. I take two bags out every morning so they are defrosted and ready to warm up (although I sometimes forget and have to cook them from frozen, LOL) When we boarded Daisy, I took a freezer bag full of the individual serving sizes and they warmed them for her as needed. I usually have some mixed with chicken and some mixed with beef or bison prepared and frozen - so Daisy can get some variety. I usually cook it up once every 3-4 weeks, so it's not a daily chore.

Daisy gets 1/4 c of the prepared food twice a day and 1/4 cup of dry (Natures Variety Instinct - Chicken) in the evening. She is now 14 months old and I had CONSTANT picky eater problems until I started her on this about 2 months ago. It's really solved the problem for us. FYI - Sojos is also aprpopriate for pupppies according to the bag...

http://www.sojos.com/food.html

"Sojos Grain-Free Dog Food Mix
(Formerly Sojos Europa) Our Sojos Grain-Free "just-add-meat" mix contains a blend of dried veggies, fruits, herbs and other healthy foods for dogs with sensitivities to grains. Also works as a great supplement to our other diets."

OR

"Sojos Original Dog Food Mix
(Formerly Sojos European-Style Dog Food) Our original mix, time-tested since 1985. A blend of grains, herbs, nuts and sea veggies that you mix with your own source of fresh meat and veggies. Like Hamburger Helper for your dog!"


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Amanda, I love the idea of couscous. I absolutely love it !! Maybe I could get the dogs to share with me. Can you give me an idea of amounts; how much chicken, green beans, coucous. I usually buy the 2.5 pound bag of chicken breasts, approximately 5 to 6 per bag. I cook the whole bag and just freeze separately in a baggie. I use it mainly for treats.

Also if I use a tablespoon of the topper, should I cut down their kibble portion some.

I can't wait to go out and get some coucous.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sharlene- I honestly don't measure anything out. But I will guesstimate for ya! I took 2 chicken breast since I use the small crockpot, let them cook in the little one with water filled to over the top. Then I added greenbeans like half a bag (I am trying to scoop Dora extra of these with her weight loss program!) Then I add TJ cous cous and let it sit until it is done. I stir it all up and very happy dogs  I do the same amount of food but with my dogs other than Dora, I don't have issues with being overweight so you would have to monitor that yourself. Mine go nuts over the home cooked stuff. And to be honest if I ate as healthy as I cook for my dogs, I wouldn't be on the perpetual weight loss program!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks...sounds yummy. This thread is making me hungry.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

LOL  I am sure Leeann and Maryam will figure a way to turn it around in a later thread that I eat all my dogs food or something!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Amanda-I'm gonna tell them!:gossip:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dash is skinny cause I eat all his food  I beat them to it!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Add to that chicken recipe some organic cider vinegar and flax seed oil and you've really got a very good topper. Another idea is to remove all the bones and freeze it in an ice tray, using one cube per meal.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I love Dexter's markings. He is so CUTE.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter eats 1/3 cup of dry Innova.....now....mixed up with some good stuff! 

I am going to keep track of Dexter's weight to make sure it either stays stable and/or not losing or gaining too much. Dexter weighs about 11 pounds according to my scale.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Gableshavs said:


> Add to that chicken recipe some organic cider vinegar and flax seed oil and you've really got a very good topper. Another idea is to remove all the bones and freeze it in an ice tray, using one cube per meal.


What does the cider vinegar add? How much to add? I am thinking the Flax Seed oil is for vitamins...How much to add?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> LOL  I am sure Leeann and Maryam will figure a way to turn it around in a later thread that I eat all my dogs food or something!


They can add in that I fed it to my 81-year-old FIL. I had him take a bite to sample.

OMG..I made the doggie stew. I had a choice to run to the store and buy couscous or mow the lawn. I mowed the lawn and added white rice instead. I put it all in my mini crock pot and added chicken breast, frozen green beans, fresh zuccini, sweet potatoe and white rice. Like Dexter, they were jumping at the counter tops trying to find that wonderful aroma. They each got a tablespoon mixed in with their normal amount of kibble. It was a matter of 20 minutes of picking at their food versus their meal being gone in 2 seconds flat and then 20 minutes licking each other bowls. With Bentley, I am not sure how it will look coming out tomorrow but it sure went in easy enough tonight. Next batch will be with whole wheat couscous so I can eat it too.

I put it in baggies and froze it. I guestimate I have about a week's worth.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Chasza said:


> Continuing on with my opinion: If you are using a kibble with grains, then I don't think you need to add any more in. If I were feeding a normal kibble (not one of the low carb, high protein ones), then I think I would just top with plain meat. I could do this to an extent with my guys, but if I were to add too, too much meat, then I suspect I would need to add in veggies simply b/c my two only have firm poops within a certain range of meat: veggie/carb ratio. But generally speaking, with a normal kibble, I think you will see the best results with just adding real meat. You could top with cooked or raw meat - just don't add bones -- just plain meat. This could include eggs and cottage cheese - just make sure and get low sodium. I liked using ricotta cheese, but it is more expensive, but it is also better balanced. You could also top with plain yogurt.
> 
> I add in 3% of beef liver or 4% of chicken liver - I limit it b/c of the high amount of Vit A.
> 
> *If I were just topping the balanced kibble, then I would make it easy on myself and just add cooked ground meat that I have pureed in a blender and frozen in small batches. That's easy and tasty for the dogs. Or top with yougurt, eggs, cheese, canned jack mackeral or salmon, etc. Super easy this way. * ...


*
Bold is mine..... *

As Chasz has mentioned, it's important to keep a balance when feeding homecooked meals to your Havs. If it's the ONLY thing they eat, then you will need to find a way to incorporate calciums, phosph., vitamins and other supplements as meat, grain and veggies aren't enough on their own. You'll need to figure out what your dog needs based on weight and activity level.

I would add organs, fish and dairy to some of your homemade crockpot meals.

Some of these are good to look into: http://www.monicasegal.com/catalog/supplements.php

There are other mixes, such as Sojos. I use U-Stew from www.knowbetterdogfood.com and you don't have the headache of measuring and figuring out what your dog needs.

If you just want to add toppers to kibble, then a bit here and there won't throw things off balance too much and it helps make the dog enjoy his meal.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The "Chicken Stew" has been a hit for Dexter. Dexter still has his days or meals where he will not eat anything.


----------

